# New Combo Offer and Coupon from Labpe Peptide



## LabpeRep (May 18, 2012)

Now we offer combo sale CJC 1295 no dac 2mg and GHRP 6 5mg for only $28, quantitiy limited , buy before it's sold out.
         And Checkout with the coupon code for 10% off your next order.
*coupon code: Memorial*



Coupon valid until June 6th 2012. 
The code apply to all the peptides. 
No minimum purchase required.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 18, 2012)

LabpeRep said:


> Now we offer combo sale CJC 1295 no dac 2mg and GHRP 6 5mg for only $28, quantitiy limited , buy before it's sold out.
> And Checkout with the coupon code for 10% off your next order.
> *coupon code: Memorial*
> 
> ...




That's a great idea!!   Your choice of 6 or 2 with mod grf.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 18, 2012)

Wow that is a good deal.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## nertrue (May 18, 2012)

great!


----------



## towing (May 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's a great idea!!   Your choice of 6 or 2 with mod grf.


Yeah what he said?^^^


----------



## CG (May 21, 2012)

Bump


----------

